# Weather in August???



## Eldridges (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, My first time on the forum and we are after some advise on the weather in August in Perth. We are seriously looking to pursue emigrating to Oz, however, schools are getting quite strict on taking the kids out of school now and it will make our life a whole lot easier to come in the hols. Don't know what to expect, although we understand it is much much cooler in August, so need to know what type of clothing to bring. Thanks for your help. Tina


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

From what I saw on TV yesterday, it is still very warm/hot in Australia, even though autumn begins officially next week. From looking at the world weather, it will probably still be warmer in Perth than in the UK in August!!!

This website might help World Weather Information Service - Perth

Regards and good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tina, 

Welcome to the forum. 

As Michelle as suggested check out some online weather websites and they give you some idea for the months temperatures. 

We are having a heatwave in Southern Australia at the moment which according to the locals is strange for this time of year. Adelaide is breaking records with the most days of 35 degrees C in it's history. One night I had to sleep with a fan on all night since the temperature didn't drop below 28 degrees. However this is rare at this time of year. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Eldridges (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Karen, 28c at night eh?? my goodness!!!! We have just got over the 80mph winds!! I know where i would rather be.
Tina


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems that the weather is topsy turvey everywhere. Here in Argentina we are supposedly going into autumn also, but today the temperatures on the Atlantic ocean are around 28 degrees. Wonderful beach weather.

Not missing the UK weather at all.

Michelle


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*welcome to the forum*



Eldridges said:


> Hi, My first time on the forum and we are after some advise on the weather in August in Perth. We are seriously looking to pursue emigrating to Oz, however, schools are getting quite strict on taking the kids out of school now and it will make our life a whole lot easier to come in the hols. Don't know what to expect, although we understand it is much much cooler in August, so need to know what type of clothing to bring. Thanks for your help. Tina


hi there eldridges

Welcome to the forum.

August is classed as winter over here but i can tell you that during the day it is still beautiful here. you probably wont notice the coolness too much to be honest. It goes off a little cooler at night so you would probably be wearing trousers with a long sleeved top.

Last August was particularly cold, my husband and found it really cold, the houses over here are not kitted up for cold weather, there is no central heating and that................

Hope this helps!


----------



## ozshirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Tina
Basically it is mid winter in August but probably equal to October time in the UK so you will need jumpers and coats but not heavy coats. Sometimes it can be windy but other times it can be quite nice, it is an unpredictable month. A lot of Brits make the mistake of coming over in August thinking it is giong to be hot, but don't realise that Australia even has a ski season which August is the height of.
Anyway hope you have fun
Sarah


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

ozshirl said:


> Hi Tina
> Basically it is mid winter in August but probably equal to October time in the UK so you will need jumpers and coats but not heavy coats. Sometimes it can be windy but other times it can be quite nice, it is an unpredictable month. A lot of Brits make the mistake of coming over in August thinking it is giong to be hot, but don't realise that Australia even has a ski season which August is the height of.
> Anyway hope you have fun
> Sarah




Hi Tina and welcome to the forum. 

Michelle


----------

